# 0190er Nummern auf der Telefonrechnung



## Anonymous (16 April 2005)

Hallo ,

Als ich meine Telefonrechnung erhielt traff mich fast der Schlag, Arcor möchte doch tatsächlich 358,80 € Da ich mich doch sehr über diesen hohen Betrag gewundert habe, hab ich mir den Einzelverbindungsnachweis zur Hand genommen und musste festellen das 57 Gespräche zu 4 verschiedenen 0190er Nummern geführt wurden (01908642121, 0190883110, 01908462041, 01908362795) die ich aber nicht getätigt habe. Ich hab mich daraufhin gleich mit Arcor in Verbindung gesetzt, nach 15 Minuten in der Warteschleife des Kundenservices (Gott sei dank kostenfrei) wurde ich gebeten ihnen die rechnung zu kommen zu lassen, was ich auch gemacht habe. Ich Hab auch gleich die 0190er Nummern sperren lassen, was ich leider bis dahin noch nicht getan hatte da ich es nicht für nötig hielt. Nach einer Woche erhielt ich dann ein Antwort schreiben: 

„ Eine Überprüfung der von Ihnen reklamierten Rechnung hat ergeben, dass alle Verbindungen von Ihrem Anschluss aus so hergestellt wurden, wie wir sie berechnet haben. Unregelmäßigkeiten konnten nicht festgestellt werden. Die in unserem Netz registrierten Gespräche wurden durch uns somit korrekt abgerechnet.“ 

„ Wir bitten Sie daher zu kontrollieren, ob möglicherweise Unbefugte von Ihrem Anschluss aus telefoniert haben könnten. Darüber hinaus kann es sein, dass Verbindungen von Ihrem Endgerät automatisch erzeugt wurden, beispielsweise Wahlwiederholungen durch Faxgeräte oder Computer- Modems.“  

Wollen die mich für blöd erklären? ich weiß ja wohl wer von meinem Telefon aus telefoniert hat und kann mit 100% sicherheit sagen das weder ich noch jemand anders diese Nummern gewählt hat. Ein Dialer? Kann auch nicht sein, ich kann auch mit 100% sicherheit sagen das ich auf keine einzige kostenpflichtige seite gelangt bin und der Kundenservice bestätigte mir auch das es über dsl/flatrate gar nicht möglich sei. Faxgeräte hab ich nicht. 
Woher kommen dann diese NUmmern? Hat vielleicht irgendjemand eine Erklärung dafür?

Ich hab Arcor nochmal geschrieben, und heute eine Antwort erhalten:

"Vielen dank für Ihr schreiben, in dem Sie die verbindungen zu 0190er Nummern reklamieren. Hierzu möchten wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Verbindungen zustande gekommen sind und somit auch von Ihnen bezahlt werden müssen"

Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen? Kann mir vielleicht irgendjemand weiterhelfen

Danke 
LG Chantal


----------



## AW312 (17 April 2005)

Wenn man die zweite Nr. mal in Google eingibt, könnte man vermuten, daß Du mal auf einer Payseite gewesen bist, wo Du zusätzlich noch anrufen mußtest (diese besagte Nummer), um einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst in Anspruch nehmen zu können. Eventuell ist es bei den anderen genauso gewesen?


----------



## Anonymous (18 April 2005)

nee war ich nicht. ich hab auch nirgends angerufen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 April 2005)

Arcor hat da noch etwas Lernbedarf, weil die mitunter nicht wissen, was sie dürfen und was nicht. Bezüglich der Rufnummern solltest Du mal bei der Regulierungsbehörde und beim BSI anfragen, ob dort eine missbräuchliche Nutzung bekannt ist. Googeln hilft manchmal auch weiter, um andere Geschädigte zu finden. Wie schaut es mit Deiner Hardware aus? Hat der Rechner vielleicht doch eine Modemkarte oder bist Du nur über Ethernet an ein DSL-Modem angeschlossen? Für Deine Anfrage bei Arcor musst Du wahrscheinlich das Zauberwort verwenden. Arcor schreibt Dir, dass sie bisher nur die Rechnung überprüft haben, was wohl bedeutet, dass man eigentlich überhaupt nichts geprüft hat.
Da solltest Du mal einen Blick reinwerfen und vor allem die Ausführungen zu § 16 TKV aufmerksam durchlesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161


----------



## CT (18 April 2005)

Ich bin über ethernet an ein dsl modem angeschlossen.
Hab heute nochmal bei Arcor angerufen, ich glaub die sind langsam genervt von mir    wie ist denn das? Arcor müsste mir doch eingentlich Name und Anschrift des Dienstanbieters nennen können, oder?


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2005)

CT schrieb:
			
		

> Arcor müsste mir doch eingentlich Name und Anschrift des Dienstanbieters nennen können, oder?


Wenn das so einfach wäre. Man wird Dich wahrscheinlich darauf verweisen, dass Du Dich mit den Anbietern der Nummern auseinander setzen sollst. Dein Telefonunternehmen weiß auch nur, was in den Datenbanken der RegTP steht:

1. 0190 864212 1, In telegence
2. 0190 883110, DTAG
3. 0190 846204 1, unbekannt, evtl. zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet
4. 0190 836279 5, In telegence
Zu 1. und 4. kommst Du unter Eingabe Deiner Daten > HIER < weiter. Bei 2. ist das Ende der Fahnenstange bereits erreicht, wenn Du die Informationen des Anbieters bei der DTAG unter 08003301900 erfragst - hier kommt eine (phonetisch) Securetel AG aus Mauren (Lichtenstein) bei raus, deren Verquickungen hier im Forum nicht ganz unbekannt und mEn recht dubios sind. Bei 3. ist´s auch erstmal essig, da die Nummer heute anscheinend nicht (mehr) vergeben ist und somit keine Recherchemöglichkeit für private Auskünfte gegeben sind.

Alles in allem wäre Dein Telefonprovider in der Lage, die strittigen Positionen auszubuchen und an das nächste, forderungsstellende Unternehmen zurück zu geben. Die dann wiederum müssten von sich aus eine separate Rechnung an Dich stellen, die dann natürlich auch einer Prüfung Stand halten muss.


			
				Arcor an CT schrieb:
			
		

> Hierzu möchten wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Verbindungen zustande gekommen sind und somit auch von Ihnen bezahlt werden müssen"


Letztlich muss der in Anspruch genommene Dienst vom Forderungssteller bewiesen werden. Man versucht es jetzt auf die Rechnungsstellung-, Mahn-, Einschüchterungstour. Wenn Dein Anbieter nicht locker lässt, wird sich der Gang zu einem Anwalt wohl kaum vermeiden lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2005)

Es wird sich wohl um das Bezahlen von Internet-Inhalten gehandelt haben.

Bei der 
2. 0190 883110, DTAG bekommt man eine PIN-Nummer genannt und bei der 
4. 0190 836279 5, In telegence wird man aufgefordert eine "4-stellige Girl-Nummer" einzugeben.

die 1. ist nicht erreichbar und die 3. habe ich gar nicht erst ausprobiert.

Die 0190-836xxxx wird lt google auch für Kontakt-SMS eingesetzt.

Wer hat noch Zugang zu Deinem Anschluß?


----------



## galdikas (19 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> CT schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es handelt sich um die in Liechtenstein eingetragene Aktiengesellschaft

Nr. FL-2.072.369
*SECURETELE AKTIENGESELLSCHAFT*, ( früherer Name:  *NEWLINES AG* )
Am Bühel 1
Mauren, Liechtenstein



			
				Newlines AG am 25.10.2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Presseerklärung der Newlines AG zum Missbrauch von Mehrwertdienstrufnummern/Dialern
> 
> Newlines AG
> Günther P.
> ...





			
				computerbetrug.de am 25.10.2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Newlines AG: Registrierter Dialer wurde manipuliert
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7851



Newlines AG - "Kunden":
*ELECTRONIC GROUP IRELAND LIMITED*
*Svenska let to Phone AB*
Liste aller weiteren vom selben Liechtensteiner Treuhänder repräsentierten Mehrwertnummern-Anbieter unter derselben Liechtensteiner Adresse in Mauren:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=79988#79988

gal.


----------



## CT (19 April 2005)

Danke erstmal für die vielen Infos und Tipps, ihr seid ja echt fix   
Wie gesagt ausser mir hat niemand zugang zu meinem Anschluss.
Ich hab Morgen einen Termin beim Anwalt.


----------



## gerhard walter (26 Juni 2012)

was würden sie sagen wenn ich weisz wer dahinter steckt wenn ich den namene kenne und sogar die tel nummer habe


----------



## Hippo (26 Juni 2012)

gerhard walter schrieb:


> was würden sie sagen wenn ich weisz wer dahinter steckt wenn ich den namene kenne und sogar die tel nummer habe


Daß Du erstens die deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht beherrscht und zweitens so blöd bist zu glauben daß Dein Post im Jahre 2012 noch jemand interessiert der sich 2005 das letzte mal sehen ließ ...


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2012)

Mich erinnert Schorsch an ickebins, mit ähnlichem Schrott!


----------



## jupp11 (26 Juni 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> und zweitens so blöd bist zu glauben daß Dein Post im Jahre 2012 noch jemand interessiert der sich 2005 das letzte mal sehen ließ ...


Bei manchen fällt der Groschen eben nur sehr  langsam.

PS: 0190 Nummern gibt es übrigens seit dem 31.12.2005  nicht mehr: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mehrwertdienst


> 0190-Rufnummern konnten bis zum 31. Dezember 2005 genutzt werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2012)

gerhard walter schrieb:


> was würden sie sagen wenn ich weisz wer dahinter steckt wenn ich den namene kenne und sogar die tel nummer habe


Dass Du Dich hier anmelden sollst und mir das erzählen,
sagt
aka-aka
(der sich selbst für älteste Kamellen interessiert)


----------



## Hippo (27 Juni 2012)

Aka-Aka unser Forenarchäologe ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2012)

warum findet jemand nach so langer Zeit diesen Thread? Und warum sollte das nicht mehr interessant sein, nur weil es keine Dialer mehr gibt? Einst hieß es Nocreditcard, dann Nodialer - aber die handelnden Personen bleiben die selben. Selbst im Fernen Russland. Ich bin an den Informationen höchst interessiert und wiederhole meine Aufforderung, sich bei mir zu melden. Zur Not reichen auch ein paar Hinweise ohne Namensnennung, ich würde dann schon sagen, wo es Verständnisprobleme gibt.


----------

